# Aug 7, 2020 Travel Advisory - Measles Outbreak, etc.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://ph.usembassy.gov/alert-updated-travel-advisory-u-s-embassy-manila-august-7-2020/


----------

